# Some Pens



## aggromere (Apr 11, 2009)

Well still not up to par with the rest of you in making and displaying the pens, but getting better.

Here is a picture of some.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like you've got some really nice stuff going on there.. a bit hard to tell
with that light, though. What type of wood did you use for the Churchill?


----------



## gerryr (Apr 11, 2009)

These should be posted in "Show Off Your Pens."


----------



## aggromere (Apr 11, 2009)

*churchill wood*

that is one of the problems with me. I forget to write down what im making so I dont know, lol, but it is pretty.  I think i was making a bunch of pens using box elder burl with different dyes, but couldn't swear by it


----------

